# [SOLVED][ext3]zmiana wielkości "/" na działającym systemie

## Bialy

Witam,

Na początku napiszę, że gdzieś na tym forum czytałem podobny temat i coś tam było o tym, lecz teraz nie mogę tego tematu znaleźć  :Confused: .

Szukam narzędzia pod konsolę. Muszę zrobić resize na zdalnym hoście (około 50 km od mojego miejsca przebywania).

Kolejną rzeczą jest to, że zdalny host musi działać cały czas, a problem dotyczy "/'.

Pomijając mój brak przewidywalności proszę o pomoc  :Wink: .Last edited by Bialy on Thu Feb 26, 2009 11:05 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Qlawy

z tego co wiem, to takie cuda tylko z LVM albo w Erze

----------

## Bialy

Myślałem, że jest coś takiego dostępne.

Np. Jak Partition Magic pod M$, gdzie wystarczy jeden reboot.

----------

## gall

Qparted LiveCD może się przydać. Poszukaj w google na temat zmiany rozmiaru virtualnej partycji w VirtualBoxie. Widziałem taki fajny handbook ale działa tylko w wypadku przeniesienia z mniejszej na większą (masz 2 partycje a nie resize). Nie wiem czy odpowiada to twoim potrzebą ale zawsze możesz sprawdzić.

----------

## Bialy

Kurcze...

Wszystko potrzebuje LiveCD (Qparted nie zrobi resize na zamontowanym dysku)...

Na to wychodzi, że jednak lepiej będzie użyć:

tar + klucz USB + LiveCD.

Poza tym będzie problem z napędem  :Wink: .

Może jakieś inne propozycje?

----------

## mbar

Jaki to ma system plików? O ile się nie mylę, JFS i XFS da się powiększyć w locie, choć trzeba najpierw powiększyć partycję (wpis w tabeli partycji), a to bez rebootu może być trudne (bo kernel będzie używał starej tablicy partycji, patrz komunikat fdisk-a).

----------

## Bialy

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Jaki to ma system plików?

 

Jak w tytule ext3.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> O ile się nie mylę, JFS i XFS da się powiększyć w locie, choć trzeba najpierw powiększyć partycję (wpis w tabeli partycji)

 

Kiedyś bawiłem się resizem dysku (też na ext3) przez fdisk (na działającym systemie) i dało radę zmienić wielkość partycji "w locie", tylko się obawiam o dane.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> a to bez rebootu może być trudne (bo kernel będzie używał starej tablicy partycji, patrz komunikat fdisk-a).

 

Zmiany były widoczne po reboocie.

Mogę wykonać reboot na zdalnym hoście (gdy wykorzystanie tego kompa spadnie).

----------

## mbar

Jakoś nie zauważyłem tego ex3 od razu. No to d00pa http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions

----------

## Bialy

Dzięki za link.

Na to wychodzi, że i tak i siak potrzebuję LiveCD... i napędu  :Wink: .

Zamykam temat.

----------

## mazdac

możesz spróbować zmodyfikować wpisy bootmenagera tak aby załadował jądro, następnie załadował ramdysk z programami do ramu, odmontował wszystkie fs i np. postawił serwer ssh aby móc się połączyć. Wtedy mógłbyś modyfkować syst. plików a cały system siedziałby w ramie. Możesz wykorzystać do tego celu obrazy i jądra z LiveCD.

----------

## Bialy

Zakupiłem pendrivea i wysłałem do lokalizacji (z instrukcją podłączenia do serwerka  :Wink: ).

Przewale system na pena i będę mógł sobie podziałać z HDD.

----------

